# !!!Lost Bean Bag!!!



## Tim_G (Feb 22, 2008)

Found and returned by jspooney! Thanks man!


----------



## Mainsailman (Jan 5, 2013)

Sooooo, that's where that giant bean stalk came from! You are responsible for the impending giant invasion. I hope you are happy realizing that your carelessness has doomed us all.


----------



## jspooney (Oct 2, 2007)

I have it. Found on the side of the road yesterday on Shoreline. Teardrop, right?


----------



## Tim_G (Feb 22, 2008)

jspooney said:


> I have it. Found on the side of the road yesterday on Shoreline. Teardrop, right?


 yeah! teardrop ocean tamer


----------



## Mac1528 (Mar 24, 2012)

jspooney said:


> I have it. Found on the side of the road yesterday on Shoreline. Teardrop, right?


Dang!! What are the chances? Good snag Jeff!


----------



## Chapman5011 (Mar 7, 2013)

And the forum works again. 
Awesome.


----------



## Downtime2 (Sep 27, 2007)

Cough up some fish Tim..... Man deserves it.... LOL


----------



## Tim_G (Feb 22, 2008)

Downtime2 said:


> Cough up some fish Tim..... Man deserves it.... LOL


Haha. Jeff is a super guy! He wouldn't accept a reward. But then again I didn't offer fish. 

Jeff - if you change your mind and would like some yft or sword please let me know. I'm just down the street and it would make me feel better.


----------



## recess (Oct 8, 2007)

Too cool!


----------



## jspooney (Oct 2, 2007)

TIM_G said:


> Haha. Jeff is a super guy! He wouldn't accept a reward. But then again I didn't offer fish. Jeff - if you change your mind and would like some yft or sword please let me know. I'm just down the street and it would make me feel better.


Well, I'd hate to make you feel bad. Anytime you have an extra slice of YFT or Sword, I'd love a small chunk. That will give me the extra motivation to get my boat out to the rigs.


----------



## jspooney (Oct 2, 2007)

I feel like I just won the lottery. Guess who just showed up with a few chunks of sword and YFT. Wow, Tim, you are awesome. Thx


----------



## jjam (Dec 9, 2007)

Dang, this thread just went from too cool to making my stomach rumble. Think I will just follow Tim around and wait for his bean bag to fly off his boat and trade him back for chunk of sword & YFT.:thumbup:

Jimmy


----------

